# Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada



## beastmeier (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

fahr im August für 3 Wochen nach Kanada - zum ersten Mal. Juhu. Die Reise geht im Wohnmobil von Vancouver an den Okanagan Lake und über Vancouver Island wieder zurück, so jedenfalls der grobe Plan... 

Will in der Zeit auf jeden Fall 1 Lachs fangen und diesen auch verspeisen, sonst ein bisschen auf Forellen, Saibling o.ä. angeln - was ich mir ursprünglich eigentlich viel unkomplizierter
vorgestellt hatte.

Hab mich hier mal durch einige Threads gelesen - an der Stelle Vielen Dank an Sockeye, Dolfin, Jean usw. für die vielen Tipps...

Stell mir das Ganze ungefähr so vor:

Ich besorg mir die Lizenz für " not tidal water " dazu die benötigten " Stamps " um den hoffentlich gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen zu dürfen. Brauch dann nur noch im lokalen Angelladen nach gesperrten Teilstücken und sonstigen Einschränkungen zu fragen...

Zur Ausrüstung:
Bin kein Fliegenfischer und hab auch noch nie eine Fliege ohne Wasserkugel geworfen - mit Multirollen gehts mir genauso.
Also, nachdem Angelgerät in Canada angeblich noch bezahlbar ist, hab ich mir mal ca. sowas http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/rods/salmon_steelhead/Clarus_Salmon_Steelhead_Spinning.html als Lachsrute + 6000er spinnrolle mit 45er Mono oder
doch Geflecht(20er?) ausgeguckt und zur Forellenangelei usw eine mittlere Spinnrute
und 2500er Spinnrolle mit 25er Mono

Geht das so in etwa klar - oder bin ich da ganz daneben???

Muss ich mir eine Watthose zulegen?

Hab ich ohne Guide eine realistische Chance einen Lachs zu fangen - August ist ja anscheinend nicht der schlechteste Zeitpunkt?
Die Preise für Guiding bzw. Lodges sprengen irgenwie die Urlaubskasse und zwar gewaltig...
da kostet ein Guide für 8h bis zu 500$ ...

Wie weit im Landesinneren ist ein aufsteigender Lachs noch geniessbar?

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand von den Kanadakennern einen Teil meiner Fragen beantworten könnte ... es kommen sicher noch mehr ;-)

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo B.,
mit deiner Route komme ich nicht ganz klar. Der Okanagen Lake liegt im Osten, Vancouver Island im Westen und Vancouver dazwischen. Wie du also über den Okanagan nach Vancover Island und zurück nach Vancouver willst, ist mir nicht klar. Aber du wirst das schon machen...

Kauf dir die Lizenzen so, wie du dir das vorgestellt hast. Die non tidal plus salmon tag.

Watthosen braucht man nicht, den Watt gibts da nicht. Es können Wathosen zum waten benutzt werden. Im August kannst du aber auch mit Badeschlappen ins Wasser, wenns nur ein Lachs sein soll. Das wird normalerweise ein Rot- oder ein Buckellachs sein. Kings sind möglich, aber auf die schnelle und ohne gute Ortskenntnisse schwer zu fangen. Wenn du dann einen hakst, ist er auch nur dann zum Ufer zu bringen, wenn er nicht groß ist und du Glück hast.

Geh dort in einen Angelshop ( z.B. Fred Helmer on Chilliwack) und kauf dir eine Combi zum Bottom Bouncing. Das kannst du mit Multirolle oder auch Stationärrolle machen. Laß dir ne 17er
Fireline o-ä. draufspulen. Mit Mono wirst du schlecht zurechtkommen. Du benötigst dann noch Bleie, 3Wegwirbel, 1/0er Haken ohne Widerhaken und  Wolle. Im Geschäft wird man dir zeigen können, wie man die Wolle mit einem "Baitloop" befestigt. Noc einen Top: Mach die Vorfächer so lang wie du gerade nich werfen kannst.

25er Mono für Forellen ist o.k.

Wenn es um Plätze geht, hätte ich noch ein Buch mit Karten und Stellen. Wenn es dich interessiert, melde dich per PN.

Petri - und Grüß mir das Fraser Valley!


----------



## beastmeier (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo Dolfin,

erst mal herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Antworten...

Unsere Tour beginnt und endet in Vancouver, wollten uns dazwischen Vancouver Island anschauen und am Okanagan Lake einen Bekannten besuchen(der leider mit dem Fischfang nichts am Hut hat)
Naja, und dass eine Watthose beim Waten nicht sonderlich hilfreich ist - da hätte ich eigentlich auch mal drauf kommen können ;-)

die Sache mit dem Buch wäre natürlich eine Supersache,
werd da morgen nochmal auf dich zukommmen - war heute bissl
lang auf Zanderjagd...

Danke nochmal


----------



## Jean (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Super Tour! 
Hab was aehnliches 2004 gemacht aber ohne Womo. Kelowna war hierbei der jeweilige Ausgangspunkt. Ziele waren Banff, Calgary, Vancouver, Vancouver Island, Pender Island und Saltspring Island. Zum Lachsfischen am Fraser sag ich spaeter vieleicht noch etwas, da komm ich gerad her und mir fallen gleich die Augen zu. Falls Du in Kelowna bist und gern Forellen fangen moechtest dann kann ich dir den Rose Valley Lake sehr empfehlen, jedenfalls im Juni. Sehr schoene Forellen und ein klasse See. Einfach von Kelowna ueber die Bruecke nach Westbank und dann gleich die erste Abfahrt auf die Westside Road, dann nach links abbiegen auf die Bear Creek Road und dieser eine Weile folgen bis du an einen Reiterhof (Mandy and me) kommst dort nach links auf die Rose Valley Road und diese fahren bis zur Schranke, dort ist ein Parkplatz. Von hier an musst Du zu Fuss weiter,  ca 800m bis zum See. An der Gabelung kurz davor links gehen. Jetzt sind es noch ca 1500m am Ufer entlang bis zu einer Halbinsel die in den See ragt. Die ist Top! Auch soll der Damm sehr gut sein, vor allem im Sommer aber das ist nochmal doppelt so weit. Du MUSST! sehr weit werfen koenen, das war der Schluessel zum Erfolg. Sbiro(sinkend),1,5m Fluorocarbon und dann nen Spinner(2er oder 3er). Entlang des Sees hat es ein paar "wild angelegte" Grillstellen so das Du oder Ihr auch mal ein kleines Feuer machen koennt mit Picknick usw. Am Okanagan selbst ist ein Boot fast ein Muss! Aber es gibt eine Stelle wo Du von Land aus gut angeln kannst. Gleiche Abfahrt wie zum RoseValleyLake aber du musst auf der Westside Road bleiben. Solang fahren bis Du zu deiner rechten im See treibende Baumstaemme siehst. Auf diesen kannst Du ziemlich weit rauslaufen und dann vertikal auf Forelle usw angeln. Ist aber nicht ganz ungefaehrlich. Tip: Du kannst hier Nachts auf Quappe angeln aber psssst!


----------



## beastmeier (2. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo  Jean,

sorry für die späte Reaktion ...
Vielen Dank für die detailierte Beschreibung, werden am Okanagan in Winfield sein - Stückchen nördlich von Kelowna. Hab mir die ganze Sache (Google sei dank) gleich mal angeguckt und ausgedruckt...

Hatten uns überlegt vom Okanagan zurück nach Vancouver  über Salmon Arm, Kamloops und dann den Thompson bzw. Fraser entlang  zu fahren... Kennst du die Gegend bzw. lohnt sich das Ganze?
Oder vielleicht hast du noch andere Tips, wie und wo ich meinem nichtangelnden Mitreisenden noch den ein oder anderen Angeltag unterschieben könnte.... 3 Wochen sind einfach viiiel zu kurz

Wie liefs eigentlich mit den Lachsen am Fraser letzte Woche?

Schöne Grüße

B.


----------



## FishingGuide (5. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Die Rotlachse kommen verspaetet an im Fraser System. Wir konzentrieren uns auf Kings. Die Top Stellen sind nur per Boot zu erreichen. Im Okanagan Valley herrschen verheerende Waldbraende und Tausende Menschen wurde evakuiert. Taeglich kommen ca. 150 neue Feuer hinzu.


----------



## FishingGuide (9. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

BEASTMEIER; Im Okanagan Valley herrschen verheerende Waldbraende und viele Menschen werden momentan evakuiert. Du kannst Dich auf dem Laufenden halten wenn Du die Vancouver Sun www.vancouversun.com liest. Dort wird die Situation taeglich geschildert.


----------



## Jean (9. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Frank hat da ganz Recht! Hab heut mit meinem Schiegervater telefoniert und die Lage da unten ist heikel. Aendere deine Route falls Du noch kannst und konzentriere dich auf die Lachsfischerei im Fraser oder falls es trout sein muss weiche auf die Kamloops area oder Vancouver Island aus. Kelowna ist nicht der Ort an dem du momentan sein moechtest. Forellen kannst Du momentan auch gut im Vedder fangen und der Fraser ist nur einen Steinwurf weg. Aber behalt es fuer Dich |bla:#d...:q


----------



## Trickyfisher (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo Jean
Ich bin am Montag gerade von einer super Angeltour aus B.C zurückgekommen, war allerdings im Skeena Gebiet und habe dort Flüsse wie Nass und Kitimat befischt und tolle Lachse gefangen.
Mit den Waldbränden ist es zur Zeit ganz besonders schlimm, in B.C war (oder ist noch?) die schlimmste Hitzeperiode seit Jahrzehnten mit Temp. von über 40°C!!!!
Zum Glück gabs bei uns noch keine Brände, aber den Nachrichten nach, wenn ich´s richtig verstanden habe, ca. 700 Brände alleine in B.C.
Die Gegend dort ist auf jedenfall traumhaft und die Fischerei war recht gut, solltest du nach einer Alternative suchen.
Brauchst mehr Infos, melde dich.
Johannes


----------



## Jean (13. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hey Johannes!
Der Kitimat und auch der Skeena sind leider mehr als eine Tagesreise entfernt von hier, aber mit Sicherheit (speziell auf King) eine Reise wert. Bin hier aber gerad ganz gut ausgelastet:q so das ich nicht ausweichen muss. Noch nicht jedenfalls... ab heute ist das Bottom bouncen untersagt oder es wird jedenfalls darauf hingewiesen es doch bitte zu unterlassen mit dem hinweiss auf ein moegliches komplettes Angelverbot auf Lachs im Fraser (auf Zeit), aber ich denke das wird sehr bald kommen(denk bis in spaetestens 2 Wochen oder zum 1.Sept.) und dies wird dann nur als Grund vorgeschoben,denn die Leute werden es weiter machen solange es nicht aussdruecklich verboten ist. Hier der Link http://www-ops2.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/x..._notice&lang=en&DOC_ID=119214&ID=recreational Die Bestaende sind auch hier nicht mehr das was sie mal waren... Die Probleme haben hier viele Ursachen aber das wuerde jetzt hier den Rahmen sprengen, man faengt aber leider auch hier an das Uebel am falschen Ende zu bekaempfen, die Sportfischerei entnimmt nur ca 2% aber muss den Kopf hinhalten und andere duerfen froehlich weitermachen |sagnix


----------



## MarkusZ (15. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo!

Also im Skeena Gebiet muss bei niedrigen Aufstiegszahlen auch die Netzfischerei im Mündungsbereich eingeschränkt oder ganz ausgesetzt werden.

Betraf meistens die Cohos oder wie dieses Jahr auch die Sockeyes.

Wenn dann die die Steelhead Counts plötzlich drastisch in die Höhe schießen, bestätigt das deine Einschätzung über die Fangmengen in ganzer Linie. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Steelheads ja eigentlich gar nicht kommerziell befischt werden dürfen.

Was wäre wohl an Fischbeständen möglich, wenn es keine Netzfischerei mehr gäbe und in den Laichgebieten kein Kahlschlag mehr betrieben würde?

Ob wir das ja erfahren werden?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Jean (15. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Und schon ist es passiert! http://www-ops2.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/x..._notice&lang=en&DOC_ID=119313&ID=recreational Und der restliche Teil des Non Tidal Frasers wird bald folgen, wetten? Ich konzentrier mich gerad aufs Salzwasser, macht auch Spass!
@ Markus
Die Driftnetzfischerei seitens der Berufsfischer und der First Nations ist hier leider nicht das einzigste Problem. Lachsfarmen die Unmengen an Lachslaeusen produzieren gefaehrden die auswandernden Smolts viel mehr. Fuer so einen kleinen Fisch sind schon ein paar Stueck toedlich oder schwaechen ihn so sehr das er an den folgen spaeter zugrunde geht. Weitere Probleme sind Kiesabbau im Fraser und die zunehmende Gewaessererwaermung. Auch weiss niemand genau was draussen im Ozean so alles passiert...


----------



## Jean (15. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hier noch kurz ein Link zu Alexandra Mortons website, diese Frau engagiert sich stark fuer die Wildlachsbestaende an Kanadas Westkueste und hat unzaehlige und hieb und stichfeste Beweise gesammelt das diese Farmen Gift fuer die Lachsbestaende sind. http://www.raincoastresearch.org/home.htm oder auch diese Seite fuer die Lesefaulen http://www.callingfromthecoast.com/ und noch der direkte Link zu einem Video http://www.callingfromthecoast.com/video-test-page/fraser-sockeye-lice-infestation/


----------



## MarkusZ (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hi,

im Skeena Gebiet waren auch Lachsfarmen geplant, sind aber zum Glück noch nicht durchgesetzt worden.

Wer sich dagegen engagieren will, kann dies u.a. hier tun

http://www.saveourskeenasalmon.org/

Ganz allgemein sind die Wildlachsbestände wahrscheinlich durch die Kombination aus verschiedenen Faktoren wie Netzfischerei, Farming, Logging, Klimawandel etc. bedroht. 

Das mit den Netzen ist halt am Skeena am offensichtlichsten.

In Jahren wo wenig mit Netz gefischt wird, kommen doppelt bis 4 x soviel Steelheads durch wie normal. Und wie gesagt, Steelhead dürfen gar nicht kommerziell befischt werden.

Atlantiklachse im Pazifik, noch dazu in den Wanderrouten der Pazifiklachse zu züchten grenzt m.E.  schon an Frevel.
Kann man nur hoffen, dass die Kanadier vielleicht doch mal aus eigenen Fehlern und den schlechten Erfahrungen der Europäer lernen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Bist du sicher, das die Atlantics farmen wollten? Ich meine es geht um Kings in den Farmen.


----------



## Jean (16. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Sind hauptsaechlich Atlantics,Dolfin! Kannst du auch auf den Seiten zu denen ich verlinkt hab nachlesen. Und das grenzt nicht nur an Frevel Markus, es ist Frevel. Da geht es nur mal wieder um den guten und schnellen Thaler einiger. Die gehoeren alle aufgeknuepft. Sind auch noch hauptsaechlich norwegische Unternehmen. Gefarmter Antlantiklachs im Pazifik...in meinen Augen braeuchte man da nicht mal einen Beweiss das die den Wildlachsbestaenden schaden, allein der Verdacht wuerde mir reichen um diese zu entfernen! Und wenn die nur ein wenig mitdenken wuerden, mein aus Sicht der Wildbestaende und nicht des Geldes(da denken die ja mit),waere so was gar nicht erst passiert.


----------



## Trickyfisher (18. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo Kollegen
Jean hat recht, in der skeena Mündung ging es um Farmen für Atlantiklachs. Laut unseren Guide dort war dass das erste mal, wo sich Sportfischer, commercials und Natives zusammengetan haben, um diese Vorhaben zu verhindern. Die Betreiber dieser Anlagen sind Norweger und das Argument, mit den sie´s durchsetzen wollten war, sie müssen im Konkurrenzdruck mit den Farmen ihn Chile billiger produzieren können. Diese Farmen gehören aber den selben Konzern!!!!! Also Verarsche pur!!!!
Der Antrag wurde schließlich erfolgreich abgewehrt, unser Guide meinte, das die Chancen gut stünden, wenn gleich 3 starke Lobbys zusammenarbeiten, das dann auch nie Farmen für Atlantiklachs in der Gegend gebaut werden würden.
Also ein Lichtblick, man sieht, alles geht, wenn alle an einen Strang ziehen.
Johannes


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein! Da ist das zurücksetzen eines desorientierten Atlantiklachses bei Strafe verboten und die wollen mitten in die Aufstiegsgewässer diese sch... Zuchten installieren. Super, das sich da alle einig waren.


----------



## Tarpon (18. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege dieses Jahr noch eine Woche zum Fischen (Süßwasser, Lachs) nach BC zu fahren.

möglich wären entweder die Wochen 20.09.-27.09. oder 03.10.-11.10.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte welche Woche bessere Aussichten verspricht?

Kann mir jemand von euch einen Guide empfehlen?

Ach ja aufgrund der beschränkten Zeit wäre es natürlich gut wenn das ganze in der Nähe der Flughäfen (Vancouver, Terrace, Victoria) wäre.

Gruß


----------



## Jean (18. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Meine Postings ueber dieses Problem basieren alle auf der Fraser Region. Und hier sind diese Farmen nicht verboten wurden, sie existieren! First Nations und die Sporties werden sich hier nie zusammentun solang es Leute wie die vom DFO oder auch einen gewissen Herren Ernie Crey gibt die beide gegeneinander aufhetzen und ausspielen. Gestern erst kam es zu einer Auseinandersetzung zwischen einem Anglerboot und Driftnetzfischern der Firstnations. Hierbei muss sich deren Netz in das verankerte Boot der Angler verfangen haben und nach Beschimpfungen und Handgreiflichkeiten wurde dann der Chief des Indianerbootes mit einer BB Gun(Softair) ins Gesicht geschossen. Die Angler machten sich wohl dann vom Acker und und die First Nations fordern nun den Fluss komplett fuer die Sportfischerei zu sperren. Da es als Quelle hierfuer nur die Aussagen der Indianer gibt kann man nur von einseitiger Berichterstattung sprechen und/oder bezweifeln ob dieser Vorfall ueberhaupt stattgefunden hat - aber falls sie recht haben wirft das auch kein gutes Licht auf die Angler hier und ihr seht wie verhaertet die Fronten hier sind, das ist nicht mehr lustig! Ich spreche hier sehr viel mit Leuten am Fluss, vor allem hoere ich mir gern die Geschichten von aelteren an, wie es frueher einmal war aber auch um mir nur ein paar Tips zu holen. Alle, die aelteren so wie die juengeren (mein Freundeskreis) haben dabei einen ziemlich dicken hals auf die Indians und kommt nicht von ungefaehr... Man sollte aber aufpassen das nicht in den falschen Hals zu bekommen und Rassismus als Grund hierfuer zu sehen. Dies basiert allein auf dem Verhalten am Fluss (illegales Driftfischen,besonders bei nacht wenn die Sporties alle weg sind, Hinterhofverkaeufe von Rotlachs usw) und der ungerechten Behandlung durch das DFO. Ich moechte da nicht alle ueber einen kamm scheren aber ich hab es selber oft genug gesehen aber wie gesagt, nicht alle Staemme handhaben das so und auch nicht alle Sportangler verhalten sich korrekt am Wasser - das konnte ich leider auch schon mehrfach beobachten und sogar an der eigenen Haut erfahren. Genug jetzt dazu, dieses Thema bestimmt schon wochenlang saemtliche Angelforen hier in BC, ebenso wie die oeffentlichen Medien und ich mag es schon gar nicht mehr hoeren.


----------



## Jean (18. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

@ Tarpon, dich haett ich jetzt fast vergessen,
Falls du hier im Fraser Valley angeln moechtest, nimm die spaetere Woche und tu dir selbst einen gefallen und buche die Lodge. ( www.fraserriverlodge.com ) Hier brauchst du deinen Allerwertesten nur morgens von der Lodge ins Jetboot zu schleppen oder eben in deren Truck falls es an einen Zufluss geht. Der rest wird fuer dich erledigt und du kannst die Woche so voll geniessen.Falls du vorhast mit dem Womo rumzufahren, buch dir nen Guide ( www.guidebc.com als Beisspiel ) fuer ein bis 2 Tage und lass dir alles zeigen. Dann gehst du halt allein fuer die restlichen Tage. Gute Fluesse neben dem Fraser sind in dieser Reihenfolge: Vedder River, Chehalis River, Stave River, Norrish (suicide) Creek, der Harisson ist ebenfalls sehr gut aber ohne Boot nicht zu empfehlen. Fischarten zu dieser Zeit sind: White Springs (Vedder,Harisson), Chums (Vedder,Stave,Harisson,Chehalis), Coho (Chehalis,Suicide,Vedder) und dieses Jahr auch Pinks (Vedder,Harisson).


----------



## FishingGuide (19. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

@ Tarpon
September: Buckellachs ohne Ende und vielleicht Kings. Fliege und Spinner. Normalerweise super Wetter.
Oktober: Buckellachs und die viel groesseren Hundslachse sowie Kings in 3 verschiedenen Fluessen. Fliegen- und Spinnfischen.


----------



## Roosterfish (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo Leute,

wie ich lese, verwendet Ihr in BC relativ große Haken (1 oder 1/0). Reicht nicht auch beispielsweise ein 4er?
Ich will mir im Vorfeld meines geplanten Urlaubs bereits ein paar Fliegen besorgen. Die sollten dann natürlich schon auf der richtigen Schonhakengröße gebunden sein.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Roosterfish (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie ich lese, verwendet Ihr in BC relativ große Haken (1 oder 1/0). Reicht nicht auch beispielsweise ein 4er?
> Ich will mir im Vorfeld meines geplanten Urlaubs bereits ein paar Fliegen besorgen. Die sollten dann natürlich schon auf der richtigen Schonhakengröße gebunden sein.
> ...


 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand eine Bestätigung geben, oder auch einen anderen Tip?


----------



## fishhawk (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Kommt drauf an was du vor hast, wo und mit welchem Gerät du fischst.

Auf blanke Königslachse mit ner 10er Rute im Fraser dürftes du mit nem 4er Haken schon an Grenzen stoßen.

Um mit ner 8er gefärbte Lachse aus nem Laichflüsschen zu ziehen wirds schon reichen.

Kommt halt immer auf die Umstände an.

Großer, starker Fisch, großer Strom, starke Strömung, kräftiges Gerät = großer Haken.

Denk mal drüber nach wie viel Druck aufgebaut wird, wenn 30 yds Fliegenschnur + 100m Backing quer in der Strömung stehen. Da braucht der Fisch gar keinen Mucks mehr machen sondern nur in der Strömung stehen(was Königslachse auch öfter mal tun). 

Wichtiger als die Größe ist aber  natürlich, dass der Haken scharf und stabil ist und gut sitzt.

tight lines


----------



## Roosterfish (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hi Fishhawk,

Danke, dann muß ich wohl ein wenig rustikaler einrüsten.

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Kommt wie gesagt drauf an wo und worauf du angelst:

Königslachs ist halt das Extrem, die sind mit der Fliege nicht gerade einfach zu erwischen. Zumindest in blankem Zustand.

Hundslachse können auch richtige Brecher sein.

Steelhead und Coho sind zwar sehr temperamentvoll, aber nicht ganz so brutal.

Rotlachs und Buckellachs können von der Körpergröße her nicht mit den anderen mithalten, was sich auch auf die Kampfkraft auswirkt.

Such die Flüsse und Fischarten die du beangeln wirst aus, checke ab, wie nah die Angelplätze am Meer liegen (blanker Fisch - volle Kampfkraft) und entscheide dann, was angenmessen sein könnte.

Such auch mal nach sites von Guides aus dem entsprechenden Gebiet, dort gibts ggf. auch Gerätetips.

tight lines


----------



## Jean (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hundslachse können auch richtige Brecher sein.
> 
> Steelhead und Coho sind zwar sehr temperamentvoll, aber nicht ganz so brutal.



Ich schmeiss mich weg...#6 Trifft aber den Nagel auf den Kopf!


----------



## Roosterfish (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Kommt wie gesagt drauf an wo und worauf du angelst:
> 
> Königslachs ist halt das Extrem, die sind mit der Fliege nicht gerade einfach zu erwischen. Zumindest in blankem Zustand.
> 
> ...


 
So wie ich die Lage nach den Tips von Jean und Dir, sowie von dem,was ich mitr zwischenzeitlich angelesen habe, einschätze , ist zu dem Zeitpunkt und entsprechend der Örtlichkeit, wo ich dort angeln gehe, wohl volle Kampfkraft von allen Lachsarten gegeben.
Dann werde ich mich langsam mal ausrüstungstechnisch entsprechend vorbereiten. Gehört schließlich auch zur Vorfreude.

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## Hoerimayer (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo Dxlfxn, 
ich bin ab 17. August für 3 Wochen in BC. Wollen 10 Tage auf Vancouver Island verbringen und die andere Zeit Richtung Banff und oder Jasper NP fahre. Hast du noch dieses Buch bezüglich Plätzen und Karten?
Viele Grüße Thommy


----------



## DUSpinner (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo,

  Mitte/Ende August fahren meine bessere Hälfte und ich nach Britisch Kolumbien und Alberta (Kanada) zu einem 4 wöchigen Wohnmobil-Urlaub, bei dem ich gelegentlich Angeln werde. ;-) Die ungefähre Reiseroute (zu beangelnde Gewässer in Klammern) lautet:

  Vancouver
  Bellingham (USA)  (Shoppen, das ist kein Gewässer)
  Squamish (Squamish River)
  Whistler
  Lilloet (Fraser River)
  Lytton (Thomson River)
  Clearwater (Green Lake, Canim Lake, Clearwater Lake, Mahoud Lake)
  Jasper (Talbot Lake  -  Der Northern Pike –Hecht- See)
  Banff
  Golden
  Revelstoke (Columbia River)
  Naskup (Upper Arrow Lake)
  Vernon (Okanagan Lake, Kalamalka Lake)
  Osoyoos (Osoyoos Lake)
  Hope (Cultus Lake)
  Vancouver

  Bei unseren ungefähr gleichen Tour 2012, die wir nur entgegen der Uhrzeigerrichtung und zu einer anderen Jahreszeit Mitte Juni – Anf. Juli gefahren sind, war die Fangausbeute sehr bescheiden, weil erstens alle Flüsse extremes Hochwasser führten und der Lachsrun noch nicht angefangen hatte. Ich beabsichtige zwei Travelruten (2,40 m/ 35 g WG u. 2,70/100 g WG) sowie 2 Rollen mit Ersatzspulen (gefl. Schnüre 0,10, 0,14, 0,19, 0,20 u. 0,25 und 1 monfile 0,22) mitzunehmen. Neben auf Einzelhaken umgerüsteten Spinnern, Blinkern u. Wobbler (für Talbot Lake auf Hecht) werde ich ein paar Posen, Spirolinos sowie Tiroler Hölzl, Fluocarbon in den Stärken 0,28 u. 0,45) sowie Kleinteile mitnehmen. Ich besitze noch eine handgefertigte 3,05m sehr leichte und eher was für Forellen geeignete Travel-Fliegenrute mit Fliegenrolle, beherrsche allerdings diese Art von Angeln nicht. Diese Rute kann allerdings zur Spinnrute umgerüstet werden. An den damals zu beangelnden Seen, standen die Salmoniden sehr weit draußen, weshalb ich diesmal Spirolinos mitnehme, um mit kleinen Spinnern dorthin zu kommen. Könnten evtl. Trocken- oder Nassfliegen an Spiros mit 1,50 cm FC was bringen?

  Gibt es jemanden hier, der eines oder auch andere Gewässer entlang meiner geplanten Route schon beangelt hat und wenn ja, welche grundsätzlichen Tipps kann er mir auf den Weg geben.

  LG


----------



## DUSpinner (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo,
ist schon ein spezielles Thema und ich kann mir denken, dass nur eine geringe Anzahl mal das Vergnügen hatte in Kanada zu angeln. 
Vielleicht meldet sich jemand zu diesem Tröt, der zwar in Kanada aber nicht auf meiner geplanten Route auf Forellen und/oder Lachs geangelt hat und mir und den anderen Neugierigen wichtige Infos liefern kann.
Oder sollte ich einen neuen Tröt eröffnen?
LG


----------



## DUSpinner (17. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo,
habe heute morgen mein Angelequipement für Kanada gepackt.
Da ich vor zwei Jahren bereits dort war, hoffe ich, auch ohne aktuelle Tipps aus diesem Board klar zu kommen...
LG


----------



## Onkelfester (17. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hi Du Spinner ;-)

ich war vor etwa 10 Jahren am Clearwater. 
Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es da abgesehen von Hechten und Zandern (allerdings eine eher kleine Art) garnix anderes gab.
Die habe allerdings gefangen wie die Ukleleis im Schwarm.
3 Würfe 2 Fische war Standard.
Da konntest du garnicht an den Fischen vorbei angeln, ganz gleich mit welchem Köder.


----------



## DUSpinner (19. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hi Onkelfester,
habe vor zwei Jahren am Clearwater Lake ca. 2 Stunden erfolglos gespinnt. Dieses Jahr werde ich mir dort evtl. ein Kanu mieten und auch dort versuchen zu angeln. Vielleicht sollte ich es dort mal auf Hecht mit einen Wobbler probieren, obwohl das einzigste mir bekannte Hechtgewässer meiner Rundreise der Talbot Lake n.ö. von Jasper ist.
LG


----------



## DUSpinner (8. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia, Kanada*

Hallo,

60% unseres schönen Womo_Urlaubs in BC und Alberta sind vorbei. Angeltechnisch läuft es sehr schleppend. Kein Lachs, lediglich einen nach 5 Min. Drill verloren. 8 Hechte an einem See an zwei Tagen in knapp 2 Std. Ansonsten 2 Forellen und 1 Dolly Warden. Befinde mich in Golden am Kicking Horse River. Hat jemand Tipps wie ich auf meiner o.g. Tour noch zu einem Lachs komme? Ich will ihn aber nicht im Fischgeschäft kaufen.
LG


----------

